# puppy weight?



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

hi there, does anyone know how to estimate adult maltese weight? If the pup is about 1 lb to 1 1/2 lbs at 4 weeks does this mean the puppy will be big when he's full grown? any help would be really appreciated! thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizzysmommy_@Mar 31 2005, 09:19 PM
> *hi there, does anyone know how to estimate adult maltese weight? If the pup is about 1 lb to 1 1/2 lbs at 4 weeks does this mean the puppy will be big when he's full grown? any help would be really appreciated! thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47960*


[/QUOTE]


Here are some SM threads concerning weight that might be helpful.

Average Size At 10 Weeks:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=821&hl=

Size: When Will Hel Stop Growing:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2120&hl=

Buying A New Puppy, I'm Very Nervous
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2093&hl=

How Do Your Dogs Compare... Size?
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=797&hl=

I Get The Pick Of The Litter
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=798&hl=


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i think that's pretty much on par with the average.. i looked at a few puppy development sites for malts and they were near that







he shouldn't be too big. even if he was, it would still be looooovely.


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks! i'm just concerned that the puppy will grow to be 8 lbs or more. i'm not sure what the standard is and growth rate. she's supposed to be about 5-6 lbs. i was just wondering if the weight at 4 weeks was normal?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

definitely normal







check out this site. those little girls are 4 weeks and weigh just about 1 1/2 pounds, like your baby. they grew to be like 4 1/2 pounds or something. of course it depends on genetics but i'd say he's normal, though i'm def not a real judge.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizzysmommy_@Mar 31 2005, 09:52 PM
> *thanks! i'm just concerned that the puppy will grow to be 8 lbs or more. i'm not sure what the standard is and growth rate. she's supposed to be about 5-6 lbs. i was just wondering if the weight at 4 weeks was normal?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47965*


[/QUOTE]

My first Maltese was 2 pounds at 8 weeks and she ended up between 9 and 10 pounds. 

The best way to tell is to ask the breeder the weights of the dam and sire and others in the pedigree a few generations back.


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

the breeder said about 5-6 lbs and the mom and pop maltese were within that range as well. i just wanted to be sure. thank you for all the feedback!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizzysmommy_@Mar 31 2005, 08:52 PM
> *thanks! i'm just concerned that the puppy will grow to be 8 lbs or more. i'm not sure what the standard is and growth rate. she's supposed to be about 5-6 lbs. i was just wondering if the weight at 4 weeks was normal?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47965*


[/QUOTE]

If I may ask, why would you be "concerned" that the puppy will grow to be "8 lbs or more"?? Are you purchasing a dog for the show ring?? Just curious.....


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

oh no! not at all, i mean i will love her regardless but part of the reason i was purchasing a maltese was because she would be a smaller dog overall.


----------

